# M$ Natural 4k keyboard problems.

## Sedrik

Hi guys

I need some help getting my M$ Natural 4k keyboard to work on my laptop. For some reason the computer refuses to recognize and take input from it. During boot the leds go off and that all that every will happen. It works fine on my computer at home that is running an older version of the gentoo-sources.

My laptop is running 24-r3 currently.

I would guess that there is only some kernel option I don't have enabled but I can't figure out which one. :/

----------

## semdornus

Not 100% sure if they're needed, but do you have these enabled?

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

----------

## Sedrik

Everything except CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is set to y, HIDDEV is activated when I look at it in menuconfig but not when I search the .config file :/

----------

## kernelOfTruth

works fine here  kernel-config  (amd64)

----------

## Sedrik

that may be but as I said I can't set HIDDEV to =y with the use of menuconfig if there isn't anything I have missed.

----------

## semdornus

Have you tried what happens when you set it in the file directly ?

----------

## Sedrik

 *semdornus wrote:*   

> Have you tried what happens when you set it in the file directly ?

 

Nope, that is not good if it has dependencies.  :Sad: 

----------

## semdornus

Type "/" for a search and enter the key name. That will display its dependency info.

Then, if you can't get it enabled in the menu try to enable all those in the file directly.

----------

